# Sto mangiandolo



## johnnylucas

Ciao a tutti

Ho pensato sempre che si può usare un pronome anche il gerundio, es. 'mangiandolo', ma penso che non l'ho visto mai su questo forum. Mi sembra che sia scritto sempre 'lo sto mangiando', ecc. È giusto? O potrei scriverlo tutte e due maniere?

Grazie in anticipo.


----------



## cirolemiro

Magari più tardi i linguisti diranno che non è (sempre) così. Ma da semplice utilizzatore dell'italiano dalla nascita ti dico che è corretto. Non so se ci sono regole (che non ricordo) che dicano che talvolta si usa un modo e tal altra un altro. Ma puoi dire:
Mangiandolo, mangiandola, mangiandoli, mangiandole, mangiandogli, ecc. ecc.


----------



## Wicked & Truth

"Sto mangiandolo" è sbagliato e suona anche abbastanza male. In questo caso la costruzione corretta è "Lo sto mangiando" (ma solo se lo stai facendo nel preciso momento in cui lo dici).

Chiarificato questo, sì, in certi casi si può attaccare il pronome al gerundio, ma non nella costruzione "stare + gerundio".
Un esempio di uso:
"L'assassino aveva colpito il signor Rossi in testa, uccidendolo"


----------



## johnnylucas

Grazie cirolemiro. È quello che volevo sapere.

Ma se è possibile, un'altra domanda: È un modo ne parlato più di altro? O sono parlati circa lo stesso

Grazie di nuovo.


----------



## cirolemiro

Si usano sia nella lingua parlata che in quella scritta. Ambedue corretti.
Quello che intendevo è che non ricordo regole che dicano che in alcune costruzioni particolari bisogna usare un modo o un altro... Scrivimi un messaggio privato se vuoi che ti spieghi qualche cos'altro utilizzando l'inglese.


----------



## johnnylucas

Grazie Wicked & Truth

Sì, ho avuto in mente particolarmente la costruzione stare + gerundio. Allora, per togliere qualunque confusione, dirò o scriverò sempre 'lo sto mangiando', ecc.


----------



## cirolemiro

Spiegheresti meglio per favore?


----------



## ursu-lab

"Sto mangiandolo" è sbagliato  sia nello scritto che nel parlato. E, confermo, piuttosto brutto da sentire (per non dire di peggio). 
 Il pronome si *può* e si *deve* unire al gerundio solo nelle forme implicite:

osservandolo / avendolo osservato meglio, mi sono accorto che c'era un errore.

E neanche in questo caso c'è differenza nel parlato e nello scritto.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, ursu.

Non sono andato a cercare le norme d'uso e pertanto accetto incondizionatamente quelle portate da te.

Quello che invece non condivido è _l'idea stessa _di formulare un giudizio estetico ("_ piuttosto brutto da sentire (per non dire di peggio")_. Bello, butto, logico, più logico, illogico, ecc. non credo che abbiano diritto di cittadinanza nell'analisi del linguaggio.

A me, "mangiandolo" non pare più brutto di "coriandolo", "aiutandolo", ecc.

Con stima.

GS


----------



## ursu-lab

Non "mangiandolo" (che mi sembra semplicemente perfetto), ma "*sto *mangiandolo". 
Cioè, "mi stai ascoltando"  o "stai ascoltandomi" ? 
Non credo di aver mai sentito una cosa del genere tranne, forse, da bambini piuttosto piccoli.

PS: ovviamente parlo di lingua contemporanea, non di testi del XVI secolo, ci mancherebbe.


----------



## olaszinho

Gradirei che qualcuno riportasse qualche riferimento, tratto magari da una grammatica contemporanea, dal quale risulti chiaramente che "sto mangiandolo" è errato. Di solito, i gusti personali hanno poco a che vedere con le grammatiche.


----------



## ursu-lab

Nel capitolo sui pronomi di qualsiasi grammatica (che tutti avranno in casa) viene spiegato in quale posizione è corretto (in quelle non citate no: nelle grammatiche in genere vengono spiegate le norme, non gli errori ) usare il clitico e quando si unisce alle forme del gerundio, dell'infinito e del participio passato. 
Ad essere pignoli, sarebbe scorretta anche la risalita del clitico con il verbo andare, per es. in "lo va a raccontare" (al posto di "va a raccontarlo"), anche se molti lo usano. Sicuramente di più di quelli che dicono "sto scrivendolo".
La forma italiana del presente progressivo "stare + gerundio" può essere equiparata, come struttura, a quella degli altri verbi composti (ausiliare + participio). Perciò, se non si può dire:

ho lettolo  (al posto di "l'ho letto")

non c'è nessuna ragione per cui si dovrebbe dire:

sto scrivendolo  (al posto di "lo sto scrivendo")


----------



## olaszinho

Grazie per la risposta, ma non sono ancora convinto. Il fatto che si preveda una data norma grammaticale, non vuol dire che non si accettino eccezioni alla medesima,  magari più rare e meno usuali, ma pur sempre corrette. Gradirei ascoltare altre opinioni, magari suffragate da esempi ben precisi. Grazie.


----------



## ursu-lab

Sarebbe comunque più corretto chiedere in quale grammatica c'è scritto che *si può* usare, no? Con esempi ben precisi in cui è accertato che quest'uso viene considerato appropriato. 
Perché se partissimo dal presupposto che tutto ciò che *non *è esplicitamente contemplato nelle grammatiche (o nei dizionari) è ammesso sarebbe, linguisticamente parlando e non solo, un caos, non credi?
Voglio dire che in una grammatica italiana non troverai una riga che dica:

non si può scrivere "ho lèttolo", 

perché - per questione di buon senso e praticità (numero limitato di pagine) - certe (im)possibilità non vengono nemmeno prese in considerazione.


----------



## giovannino

Premetto che sono d'accordo con ursu-lab per quanto riguarda l'uso di questa costruzione nella lingua parlata: anche io non l'ho mai sentita. Ricordo però di averla incontrata in testi scritti. Ho cercato "stava guardandolo" su Google Libri. Ho trovato varie citazioni ottocentesche ma ci sono anche citazioni da opere di Elio Vittorini, Giorgio Bassani, Guido Piovene, Dino Buzzati e altri autori del secolo scorso. 
Forse si potrebbe dire che è una costruzione non tanto errata quanto desueta.
Ho consultato la grammatica di Serianni, che ammette questa costruzione:
"La risalita [del pronome atono] è facoltativa in numerosi altri casi. Ricordiamone i più frequenti: a) In perifrasi con _stare _che indicano un'azione nel suo svolgersi [...]: _stai dicendomi una sciocchezza_".
Per quanto mi riguarda, non la uso né nello scritto né nel parlato. Tuttavia sarebbe interessante sapere se è ancora usata nel parlato in alcune regioni. Stranamente, trovo _stai dicendomi _molto più accettabile di _sto mangiandolo. _Chissà perché


----------



## ursu-lab

Anche a me col pronome indiretto sembra più accettabile, anche se non so spiegarne i motivi. Comunque dipende dal fatto se consideriamo il verbo "stare" nella costruzione "stare+gerundio" come un semplice ausiliare (secondo me, l'interpretazione più "moderna") o se invece il gerundio viene visto come qualcosa a sé stante (la forma originale).
Come in "stare a + infinito" usata a Roma ecc.


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

ursu-lab said:


> Nel capitolo sui pronomi di qualsiasi grammatica (che tutti avranno in casa) viene spiegato in quale posizione è corretto (in quelle non citate no: nelle grammatiche in genere vengono spiegate le norme, non gli errori ) usare il clitico e quando si unisce alle forme del gerundio, dell'infinito e del participio passato.
> Ad essere pignoli, sarebbe scorretta anche la risalita del clitico con il verbo andare, per es. in "lo va a raccontare" (al posto di "va a raccontarlo"), anche se molti lo usano. Sicuramente di più di quelli che dicono "sto scrivendolo".
> La forma italiana del presente progressivo "stare + gerundio" può essere equiparata, come struttura, a quella degli altri verbi composti (ausiliare + participio). Perciò, se non si può dire:
> 
> ho lettolo  (al posto di "l'ho letto")
> 
> non c'è nessuna ragione per cui si dovrebbe dire:
> 
> sto scrivendolo  (al posto di "lo sto scrivendo")



Scusa, ma non mi sembra che le regole per l'uso dei clitici siano del tutto identiche per l'infinitivo (giacché ci siamo, vale anche l'imperativo negativo della seconda persona singolare, e da li poco corre anche all'imperativo), il gerundio ed il participio perfetto.
Anche se costruzioni del tipo "sto mangiandolo" sono divenute sempre piú rare, non mi sembra che le grammatiche le proscrivano.
Anzi, ho trovato un articolo scritto da un linguista danese dove le costruzioni del tipo "sto mangiandolo" sono espressamente designate come alternativa altrettanto valida alle costruzioni del tipo "lo sto mangiando", anche se il linguista osserva una chiara tendenza alla proclisi colle forme finite di "stare".
http://www.culingtec.uni-leipzig.de/SILFI2000/abstracts/papers/Strudsholm_co063.html


----------



## olaszinho

A me pare di aver sempre letto che le due forme fossero intercambiabili, per questa ragione chiedevo degli esempi concreti che smentissero quanto avevo appreso. Personalmente, sebbene usi più comunemente la forma standard "lo sto dicendo", mi capita spesso di collocare il pronome dopo il gerundio. Ambedue le forme sono comuni dalle mie parti: Marche.


----------



## pizzi

Mi sembra che alcune frasi citate come errori in questi post assumano una forma più corrente e diffusa se abbinati a un avverbio:

_Hai fatto l'elenco? No, *sto scrivendolo *_adesso.

Immagino che sia capitato a tutti di dirlo, almeno una volta


----------



## Blackman

In Sardegna, patria dell'inversione complemento-predicato-soggetto, è normalissimo dire e sentire:

_Letto l'hai?
letto l'ho.


_Per gli amici non italiani: non è grammaticalmente corretto.



ursu-lab said:


> Nel capitolo sui pronomi di qualsiasi grammatica (che tutti avranno in casa) viene spiegato in quale posizione è corretto (in quelle non citate no: nelle grammatiche in genere vengono spiegate le norme, non gli errori ) usare il clitico e quando si unisce alle forme del gerundio, dell'infinito e del participio passato.
> Ad essere pignoli, sarebbe scorretta anche la risalita del clitico con il verbo andare, per es. in "lo va a raccontare" (al posto di "va a raccontarlo"), anche se molti lo usano. Sicuramente di più di quelli che dicono "sto scrivendolo".
> La forma italiana del presente progressivo "stare + gerundio" può essere equiparata, come struttura, a quella degli altri verbi composti (ausiliare + participio). Perciò, se non si può dire:
> 
> ho lettolo  (al posto di "l'ho letto")
> 
> non c'è nessuna ragione per cui si dovrebbe dire:
> 
> sto scrivendolo  (al posto di "lo sto scrivendo")


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Il fatto che una forma sia poco usata non significa che sia errata o passibile d'errore. Sto mangiandolo non lo sentiamo spesso, per questo ci suona un poco strano, ma come potrebbe suonarci strano un vocabolo che non udiamo spesso. Tutto qui. Se è usato da molti scrittori, e registrato nelle grammatiche, e si può anche sentire nel parlato, e si può sentire anche in altri modi simili, non mi sembra sia scorretto. 
Diciamo quindi agli amici stranieri che possono dirlo, così come possono dirlo gli italiani.


----------



## Cosimo Piovasco

Con chi stai parlando, olas?


----------



## olaszinho

A proposito, che ne pensate delle forme "gli sto/stavo scrivendo una lettera" e "sto/stavo scrivendogli una lettera"? A me paiono del tutto equivalenti e corrette. Non riesco a credere che alcuni non le abbiano mai usate e neppure sentite o che addirittura considerino erronea la seconda versione, con il pronome posposto al gerundio. Personalmente, ritengo che si possano trovare entrambe le forme su vari giornali o testi contemporanei. La stessa considerazione vale per l'italiano parlato.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Forse sará perché dalle mie parti si usa quasi soltanto "Stavo scrivendogli una lettera" che lo sento così "normale". 
Saluti cari.
GS


----------



## cirolemiro

Dalla discussione non ho capito alla fine nulla... Io, se mi capita, continuo ad usare l'uno o l'altro dei modi a seconda se mi suona o non mi suona bene. Tra l'altro "sto mangiandolo" a me non suona male affatto. Saranno gusti...


----------



## olaszinho

cirolemiro said:


> Dalla discussione non ho capito alla fine nulla... Io, se mi capita, continuo ad usare l'uno o l'altro dei modi a seconda se mi suona o non mi suona bene. Tra l'altro "sto mangiandolo" a me non suona male affatto. Saranno gusti...



E fai bene! Entrambe le forme sono corrette grammaticalmente. La differenza d'impiego può essere dettata dai gusti personali, dagli usi regionali o da questioni stilistiche.


----------



## Giorgino

Questione della 'correttezza' a parte, a me forme come "sto mangiandolo" suonano, semplicemente, molto scherzose. In base al contesto, possono risultare davvero un'ottima scelta.

Mi chiedo come lo si possa definire senza riserve un *errore* quando le sue potenzialità espressive sono così palesi.


----------



## Paolo Yogurt

Wicked & Truth said:


> "Sto mangiandolo" è sbagliato e suona anche abbastanza male. In questo caso la costruzione corretta è "Lo sto mangiando" (ma solo se lo stai facendo nel preciso momento in cui lo dici).
> 
> Chiarificato questo, sì, in certi casi si può attaccare il pronome al gerundio, ma non nella costruzione "stare + gerundio".
> Un esempio di uso:
> "L'assassino aveva colpito il signor Rossi in testa, uccidendolo"



Prendo questa citazione, per invitare tutti coloro che hanno detto «è sbagliato» a evitare di basarsi sulle proprie conoscenze o sul proprio gusto linguistico. «È sbagliato» è diverso da «è brutto/sgradevole all'udito/inusuale». Spero che comprendiate la differenza.

Ciò detto, riporto un passo della Grammatica di Serianni (grassetto mio), che dovrebbe essere tra i testi di riferimento di chiunque risponda qui dentro:



> VII. 75 (pag.183) La «risalita» [cioè la proclisi del pronome atono] è facoltativa in numerosi altri casi. Ricordiamone i più frequenti:
> _a_) In perifrasi con _stare_ che indicano un'azione nel suo svolgersi (_stare a_+infinito, _stare_+gerundio) o nella sua imminenza (_stare per_+infinito): «_sto_ a far_mi_ la barba» (Pirandello, _Cecè_, VII 259), «_stammi _a sentire»; «*stai dicendomi* una sciocchezza», «La signora _si sta_ vestendo» (Manzoni, _I Promessi Sposi_, X 26); «_sto_ per sposar_mi_» / «_si_ _sta_ per separare».



Esempi letterari (grassetti miei):



			
				James Joyce said:
			
		

> "Gretta non è ancora scesa?"
> "*Sta vestendosi*, Gabriel," disse zia Kate.





Gian Pietro Vieusseux said:


> Qual sarebbe questo diritto se, mentro ho un pomo in mano e *sto mangiandolo*, voi me lo strappiate e melo strappiate per un egual diritto?





			
				Carlo Goldoni said:
			
		

> Sono stato da signor Ottavio, e a quest'ora l'ho trovato in letto come un porcello, gli ho detto tutto, ed è contentissimo: anzi adesso *sta vestendosi*, e vien da lei a discorrer di questo negozio.



Per ulteriori esempi, provate a fare qualche ricerca su Google Libri. È un costrutto certamente minoritario rispetto a quello proclitico, ma questo non legittima alla proscrizione.


----------



## elitaliano

Saà questione di gusti, ma al mio orecchio un'espressione come "sto mangiandolo" non suona per nulla innaturale e la uso senza problemi.


----------



## singoloindividuo

Salve a tutti! Scusate se mi intrometto ma la questione riguarda anche me. Seguo la letteratura e ritrovarmi un domani a dover legger frasi fatte con lo stampino,fatte allo stesso modo, mi urterebbe  non poco. Ed è così che... :    "  Ho pensato sempre che si può usare un pronome anche il gerundio, es. 'mangiandolo', ma penso che non l'ho visto mai su questo forum. Mi sembra che sia scritto sempre 'lo sto mangiando', ecc. È giusto? O potrei scriverlo tutte e due maniere? "

Per quanto ne sappia io, le forme sono intercambiabili,facendo però  dovute attenzioni alle costruzioni causative ed altri intrighi di sintassi.
Non proprio indifferentemente L_o sto mangiando_ e_ Sto mangiandolo_ possono essere usati discretamente,ovvero usando debiti accorgimenti stilistici.
Sbaglierò anche ma, si rifletta alla differenza che potrebbe correre tra queste due frasi: 
_" *Te lo* sto mangiando *il panino*,sì! Ma non mi garba punto,sai?"
"*Sto* mangiandote*lo il panino*,sì! Ma non mi garba punto,sai?"

_Beh, mi sembra di individuare una diversa collocazione della  ripresa anaforica nelle due frasi.Il punto di distanza,di esse, è in tutti i casi ben diverso,se non opposto.
Senza contare che la posizione iniziale è ora in un'una ora in un'altra prossimo all'oggetto diretto o lontano da esso. Se poi ci mettiamo anche i pronomi allunghiamo il discorso e ci si perde in un prunaio. Sicuro è anche il fatto che la lingua vien modellata man mano,per poi adattarsi continuamente a nuovi modelli,quindi di stabile ed immobile non ci sono nemmeno i palazzi,tra poco!
 O forse è soltanto un mio punto di vista.


----------



## Giorgino

singoloindividuo said:


> Sbaglierò anche ma, si rifletta alla differenza che potrebbe correre tra queste due frasi:
> _" *Te lo* sto mangiando *il panino*,sì! Ma non mi garba punto,sai?"
> "*Sto* mangiandote*lo il panino*,sì! Ma non mi garba punto,sai?"
> 
> _Beh, mi sembra di individuare una diversa collocazione della  ripresa anaforica nelle due frasi.Il punto di distanza,di esse, è in tutti i casi ben diverso,se non opposto.
> Senza contare che la posizione iniziale è ora in un'una ora in un'altra prossimo all'oggetto diretto o lontano da esso. Se poi ci mettiamo anche i pronomi allunghiamo il discorso e ci si perde in un prunaio.



Scusa, ma quelle che descrivi tu sono differenze sul piano della forma: mi diresti esattamente cosa cambia, a livello di struttura informativa, tra le due frasi? Magari prova a fare un paio di esempi d'uso in cui l'una suona meglio dell'altra.


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ecco una bella domanda dal mio omonimino.
Scusa, ma se ti riferisci a "lo" perché parli di ripresa anaforica, visto che l'è una hatafora?
Eppoi non avrebbe piu senso, anche in Piazza della Signoria, una frase tipo : Sto comprandotelo il panino, sì! Ma non mi garba punto, sai?
Cari saluti, nella speranza che anche l'amishi stranieri ci hapiscano.

GS


----------



## singoloindividuo

"Scusa, ma quelle che descrivi tu sono differenze sul piano della forma: mi diresti esattamente cosa cambia, a livello di struttura informativa, tra le due frasi? Magari prova a fare un paio di esempi d'uso in cui l'una suona meglio dell'altra."

Dunque,senza che tu debba sentirti di prendermi troppo alla lettera, immaginiamoci un copione che faccia parlare un attore, e immaginiamoci anche che  per esigenze insite nel copione stesso l'attore  debba marcare vocalmente uno specifico costituente della frase. Con queste premesse immaginiamoci pure una frase,asseverativa, pronunciata dal suddetto attore.
Io ,quasi all'unisono col librettista ,o consimili, vedrei di buon occhio la forma_* Se sto leggendolo! *_che non l'altra,quasi simile ma non simile,*Se lo sto leggendo! 
*Secondo me si avrebbero difficoltà ,e quindi non è solo questione di forma..., nel far corrispondere esattamente la marcatura vocale ora nell'una ora nell'altra,forma,in accordo colla prosodia della stringa. In poche parole avremmo ,con la forma proclitica, una forzatura non naturale dell'enfasi fonetica sul pronome diretto *lo* che non se lo facessimo con la forma enclitica Se sto leggendo*lo*!
Ovvio che l'asserzione asseverativa viene fatta cogliere poi nell'azione in progresso! Anche se io prediligo la forma presente,quindi imperfettiva,quindi *Se lo leggo!*(restrittivo), 
*se leggo!*(assoluto),per ragioni,o fissazioni ,personali.


----------



## Paolo Yogurt

singoloindividuo said:


> _" *Te lo* sto mangiando *il panino*,sì! Ma non mi garba punto,sai?"
> "*Sto* mangiandote*lo il panino*,sì! Ma non mi garba punto,sai?"_



Il pronome personale, in questo caso, non riprende un sostantivo precedente ("ripresa anaforica"), ma, come ha bene osservato Giorgio Spizzi, lo anticipa; perciò, il fenomeno si chiama, più propriamente, "catafora". Ma non è questo, se ho ben capito, il nocciolo della sua questione.

Lei afferma, mi sembra, che la posizione del clitico nelle due frasi succitate determina un valore pragmatico differente della frase. Ci sarebbe, insomma, un'enfasi sul destinatario dell'enunciato nella prima (enfasi indicata dalla proclisi del gruppo pronominale "te lo"), sull'azione nella seconda. Credo che, nello specifico dell'esempio fornito, questa sia un'analisi accettabile, a patto di esplicitare anche l'intonazione della frase.

Non credo, tuttavia, che l'attribuzione di una valenza pragmatica differente a differenti posizioni dei clitici in altri verbi frasali e modali (es. volere, potere, dovere) sia sempre possibile; o, meglio, non è da escludersi, ma spesso enclisi e proclisi si alternano senza determinare particolari differenze connotative. "Dovette dirglielo" e "glielo dovette dire" sono perfettamente equivalenti, per esempio, in un romanzo o in un racconto.


----------



## singoloindividuo

_"Lei afferma, mi sembra, che la posizione del clitico nelle due frasi succitate determina un valore pragmatico differente della frase. Ci sarebbe, insomma, un'enfasi sul destinatario dell'enunciato nella prima (enfasi indicata dalla proclisi del gruppo pronominale "te lo"), sull'azione nella seconda. Credo che, nello specifico dell'esempio fornito, questa sia un'analisi accettabile, a patto di esplicitare anche l'intonazione della frase.

Non credo, tuttavia, che l'attribuzione di una valenza pragmatica differente a differenti posizioni dei clitici in altri verbi frasali e modali (es. volere, potere, dovere) sia sempre possibile; o, meglio, non è da escludersi, ma spesso enclisi e proclisi si alternano senza determinare particolari differenze connotative. "Dovette dirglielo" e "glielo dovette dire" sono perfettamente equivalenti, per esempio, in un romanzo o in un racconto".

_No,e se dovessi mai trovarmi a dover affermare qualcosa ,quel qualcosa sarebbe la già,ormai, accertata situazione di essere un ammogliato,pieno e gonfio.Scherzo!
Nei domini delle lingue solgo ritenermi,senza però dover rinunciare a dire la mia.Mai affermare,semmai postulare.E con le dovute ritrattazioni!Prendendo da chi ne sa di più.

Catafora, anafora...se non è zuppa è pan bagnato. Infatti il problema non risiede nell'accuratezza della terminologia,soggetta a sviste di vedute,ma in altro.


----------



## Paolo Yogurt

Beh, ammetto di non aver compreso bene la questione terminologica sull'affermare. In ogni caso – e lo dico con la più grande cordialità  – credo che in un forum dove si discute di lingua la precisione terminologica sia essenziale. Lungi da me, ovviamente, fare il professorino, ma ricordiamoci che ci leggono anche gli stranieri che imparano la lingua.


----------



## singoloindividuo

Anche se mi accorgo che mi sposto dal fulcro del tema, non posso trattenermi dal commentare il  _"Dovette dirglielo" e "glielo dovette dire" sono perfettamente equivalenti, per esempio, in un romanzo o in un racconto"._  di Paolo Yogurt, e me ne scuso. 
E' proprio in un romanzo o in un racconto che si dovrebbe badare a formulare accuratamente una forma per distinguerla da un'altra. Tra due forme possibili,una esclude l'altra.
Variando la posizione si altera,con effetto voluto o no, la funzione di un dato costituente all'interno di un sistema organizzato. 
Dal canto mio _"perfettamente equivalenti"_ non mi riesce di digerirlo.
Ci provo ma non mi va giù. Pronunciarsi col dire che due costruzioni - tra due possibili costruzioni- sono perfettamente uguali ,si finisce con l'escludere a priori la fattibilità dello sbaglio,uno tra le due possibilità. Lo "sbaglio" c'è ma non è quello di cui andiamo noi cercando, o meglio ,più che di sbaglio trattasi di transizione non formalizzata. Per il momento questa transizione ci offre due possibili modi di formulare il nostro enunciato.Ma fino a quando? Ormai incalza il dubbio presso molti parlanti e lettori. C'è chi,alla luce di questa perenne transizione, s'avvede di ritenersi dall'usare indistintamente le due forme.

Colgo appieno il messaggio e mi dispiego nelle veci di un umile alunno. Cercheremo anche di far maggior chiarezza,veritiera, sull'uso dei termini linguistici. 
Grazie per l'attenzione e per l'avermi sopportato!/
*Volevo anche aggiungere che sono ben felice di poter gioire degli aiuti di voi tutti esperti!*


----------



## singoloindividuo

singoloindividuo said:


> Salve a tutti! Scusate se mi intrometto ma la questione riguarda anche me. Seguo la letteratura e ritrovarmi un domani a dover legger frasi fatte con lo stampino,fatte allo stesso modo, mi urterebbe  non poco. Ed è così che... :    "  Ho pensato sempre che si può usare un pronome anche il gerundio, es. 'mangiandolo', ma penso che non l'ho visto mai su questo forum. Mi sembra che sia scritto sempre 'lo sto mangiando', ecc. È giusto? O potrei scriverlo tutte e due maniere? "
> 
> Per quanto ne sappia io, le forme sono intercambiabili,facendo però  dovute attenzioni alle costruzioni causative ed altri intrighi di sintassi.
> Non proprio indifferentemente L_o sto mangiando_ e_ Sto mangiandolo_ possono essere usati discretamente,ovvero usando debiti accorgimenti stilistici.
> Sbaglierò anche ma, si rifletta alla differenza che potrebbe correre tra queste due frasi:
> _" *Te lo* sto mangiando *il panino*,sì! Ma non mi garba punto,sai?"
> "*Sto* mangiandote*lo il panino*,sì! Ma non mi garba punto,sai?"
> 
> _Beh, mi sembra di individuare una diversa collocazione della ripresa anaforica *(mi correggo,cataforica)*nelle due frasi. Il punto di distanza,di esse, è in tutti i casi ben diverso,se non opposto.
> Senza contare che la posizione iniziale è ora in un'una ora in un'altra prossimo all'oggetto diretto o lontano da esso. Se poi ci mettiamo anche i pronomi allunghiamo il discorso e ci si perde in un prunaio. Sicuro è anche il fatto che la lingua vien modellata man mano,per poi adattarsi continuamente a nuovi modelli,quindi di stabile ed immobile non ci sono nemmeno i palazzi,tra poco!
> O forse è soltanto un mio punto di vista.


----------



## Giorgino

singoloindividuo said:


> Variando la posizione si altera,con effetto voluto o no, la funzione di un dato costituente all'interno di un sistema organizzato.
> Dal canto mio _"perfettamente equivalenti"_ non mi riesce di digerirlo.
> Ci provo ma non mi va giù. Pronunciarsi col dire che due costruzioni - tra due possibili costruzioni- sono perfettamente uguali ,si finisce con l'escludere a priori la fattibilità dello sbaglio,uno tra le due possibilità.



Non vorrei abbassare drasticamente il livello della discussione, che ha raggiunto toni quasi celebrativi, ma vorrei far notare una cosa.

singoloindividuo, nel tuo post del 22 agosto, ore 10:09, hai messo in guardia contro la tendenza a liquidare come perfettamente sinonimi, o meglio equivalenti, enunciati come "Te lo sto mangiando il panino,sì!" e "Sto mangiandotelo il panino,sì!".
Tu stesso hai avvertito che la descrizione completa delle loro differenze potrebbe portare molto lontano, data la varietà e la lontananza di campi interessati.

Fin qui va tutto bene, se non fosse che tu non ti riferivi alle "potenzialità espressive di enunciati apparentemente equivalenti", *in generale*, ma alle due frasi *specifiche*.
Alla richiesta di almeno un palinsesto di tale descrizione, hai riportato l'esempio dei due attori, in cui una delle due versioni si prestava a una più comoda dizione da un punto di vista *strettamente fonico*.

Tutto il resto delle 'differenze' di cui abbiamo parlato si situa sul piano della sintassi. E nemmeno su questo piano sono molte, dopotutto. (E poi perché non parlare anche delle somiglianze? Per esempio, in entrambi i casi c'è una dislocazione a destra, ciò che tra l'altro costituisce, a mio modo di vedere, la somiglianza più grande, che azzera ogni altra differenza. A parte, forse, il diverso registro, ma avevo già parlato di questa cosa in un mio post precedente.)

Per come la vedo io, dal punto di vista del valore pragmatico (o della struttura informativa che dir si voglia), i due enunciati sono perfettamente equivalenti.
Che *non *significa che sono interscambiabili sempre e comunque: come giustamente hai notato tu, non lo sono, e in romanzi o peggio ancora poesie possono fare veramente la differenza. Ma non è quello di cui stiamo parlando qui, semplicemente; perché allora potremmo metterci a discutere sulla migliore resa acustica di "sandwich" al posto di "panino", oppure sulla lunghezza ottimale delle pause respiratorie prima del "sì".

Ma a chi si interroga sulla legittimità della posizione del clitico non interessa sapere che ci sono delle ripercussioni stilistiche e addirittura di pronuncia. Sarebbe come chiedere a un cuoco se posso sostituire la cipolla con il cipollotto in un dato piatto senza alterarne il sapore e sentirsi rispondere che l'acquisto del cipolla sostiene il commercio equo e solidale, e quindi è da preferire.

(..._en passant_, voglio aggiungere che non sono d'accordo con chi sostiene a priori l'inesistenza della sinonimità o equivalenza assoluta: se nel 99% dei casi è vero, questo argomento non può essere usato come prova per negarla anche nei casi in cui esiste. E questo, ripeto, anche a livello lessicale: non è vero che due parole *devono *per forza essere diverse.)

Perché dico tutto questo? Perché spesso si finisce per speculare, speculare, e speculare al quadrato, e creare impianti astratti sofisticatissimi, per poi ritrovarseli sgretolati quando ci si rende conto che sono assolutamente sovradimensionati rispetto al problema di partenza. La tentazione di mettere tanta carne al fuoco è forte, quando accompagnare l'interlocutore attraverso passaggi logici così raffinati è troppo allettante per resistervi, quando ci si ritrova con buone conoscenze di partenza teoriche e terminologiche, e quando si è convinti (a ragione, magari) della bontà della propria tesi... ma altrettanto spesso si risolve tutto in una bolla di sapone.

Per concludere: ti do ragione in generale, singoloindividuo, ma non nel caso particolare.


----------



## Paolo Yogurt

Giorgino said:


> Per come la vedo io, dal punto di vista del valore pragmatico (o della struttura informativa che dir si voglia), i due enunciati sono perfettamente equivalenti.
> Che *non *significa che sono interscambiabili sempre e comunque: come giustamente hai notato tu, non lo sono, e in romanzi o peggio ancora poesie possono fare veramente la differenza.



Per quanto riguarda le poesie, vi sono ragioni fonetico-espressive per preferire "dovette dirglielo" a "glielo dovette dire" (o qualsiasi altro esempio); in questo caso, quindi, non si può dare una perfetta equivalenza.

Circa, invece, un racconto o un romanzo, qui la trama fonetico-espressiva è spesso meno importante – tranne nei casi di poesia in prosa, come, tanto per fare un esempio, nell'incipit di Lolita di Nabokov – rispetto al tessuto semantico-retorico-narrativo.

Perciò, a meno che non si tratti di un uso quasi poetico della lingua o l'autore voglia – per dare un tono arcaizzante alla prosa – rispettare la legge di Tobler-Mussafia, credo si possa affermare con sufficiente sicurezza che i due costrutti summenzionati, anche in un testo letterario in prosa, possono essere equivalenti. Ovviamente, bisognerebbe poi valutare caso per caso, ma in linea di massima credo sia così.

AGGIORNAMENTO: correggo leggermente quanto detto sopra. In una prospettiva diacronica dello studio della lingua, vi sono differenze non trascurabili fra proclisi e enclisi. Uno scrittore avveduto dell'evoluzione linguistica non potrebbe non tenerne conto. Vi invito a leggere questo intervento dell'Accademia della Crusca.


----------



## singoloindividuo

Giorgino said:


> Non vorrei abbassare drasticamente il livello della discussione, che ha raggiunto toni quasi celebrativi, ma vorrei far notare una cosa.
> 
> singoloindividuo, nel tuo post del 22 agosto, ore 10:09, hai messo in guardia contro la tendenza a liquidare come perfettamente sinonimi, o meglio equivalenti, enunciati come "Te lo sto mangiando il panino,sì!" e "Sto mangiandotelo il panino,sì!".
> Tu stesso hai avvertito che la descrizione completa delle loro differenze potrebbe portare molto lontano, data la varietà e la lontananza di campi interessati.
> 
> Fin qui va tutto bene, se non fosse che tu non ti riferivi alle "potenzialità espressive di enunciati apparentemente equivalenti", *in generale*, ma alle due frasi *specifiche*.
> Alla richiesta di almeno un palinsesto di tale descrizione, hai riportato l'esempio dei due attori, in cui una delle due versioni si prestava a una più comoda dizione da un punto di vista *strettamente fonico*.
> 
> Tutto il resto delle 'differenze' di cui abbiamo parlato si situa sul piano della sintassi. E nemmeno su questo piano sono molte, dopotutto. (E poi perché non parlare anche delle somiglianze? Per esempio, in entrambi i casi c'è una dislocazione a destra, ciò che tra l'altro costituisce, a mio modo di vedere, la somiglianza più grande, che azzera ogni altra differenza. A parte, forse, il diverso registro, ma avevo già parlato di questa cosa in un mio post precedente.)
> 
> Per come la vedo io, dal punto di vista del valore pragmatico (o della struttura informativa che dir si voglia), i due enunciati sono perfettamente equivalenti.
> Che *non *significa che sono interscambiabili sempre e comunque: come giustamente hai notato tu, non lo sono, e in romanzi o peggio ancora poesie possono fare veramente la differenza. Ma non è quello di cui stiamo parlando qui, semplicemente; perché allora potremmo metterci a discutere sulla migliore resa acustica di "sandwich" al posto di "panino", oppure sulla lunghezza ottimale delle pause respiratorie prima del "sì".
> 
> Ma a chi si interroga sulla legittimità della posizione del clitico non interessa sapere che ci sono delle ripercussioni stilistiche e addirittura di pronuncia. Sarebbe come chiedere a un cuoco se posso sostituire la cipolla con il cipollotto in un dato piatto senza alterarne il sapore e sentirsi rispondere che l'acquisto del cipolla sostiene il commercio equo e solidale, e quindi è da preferire.
> 
> (..._en passant_, voglio aggiungere che non sono d'accordo con chi sostiene a priori l'inesistenza della sinonimità o equivalenza assoluta: se nel 99% dei casi è vero, questo argomento non può essere usato come prova per negarla anche nei casi in cui esiste. E questo, ripeto, anche a livello lessicale: non è vero che due parole *devono *per forza essere diverse.)
> 
> Perché dico tutto questo? Perché spesso si finisce per speculare, speculare, e speculare al quadrato, e creare impianti astratti sofisticatissimi, per poi ritrovarseli sgretolati quando ci si rende conto che sono assolutamente sovradimensionati rispetto al problema di partenza. La tentazione di mettere tanta carne al fuoco è forte, quando accompagnare l'interlocutore attraverso passaggi logici così raffinati è troppo allettante per resistervi, quando ci si ritrova con buone conoscenze di partenza teoriche e terminologiche, e quando si è convinti (a ragione, magari) della bontà della propria tesi... ma altrettanto spesso si risolve tutto in una bolla di sapone.
> 
> Per concludere: ti do ragione in generale, singoloindividuo, ma non nel caso particolare.



Prima di tutto la ragione non la voglio. Una cosa non ben appresa è che la percezione della lingua non la possiamo dosare in egual misura, cadauno.Le capacità di esprimersi nella propria lingua e di dissecare certe preferenze intuitive è un prodotto pro capite. Io posso in qualche maniera garantire per me,e a me stesso. Per gli altri me ne guardo bene.Sto parlando di percezione della lingua ,non di regole sintattiche per tutti,e somministrate invece da quei pochi incaricati di distribuirla.
Non so,non ci conosciamo,se  la predica viene dalla voce dell'insegnante o  del linguista,poiché ben diverso è l'approccio da affrontare.
_Tout court_ Ed è vero che a molti sfugge il fenomeno della trasversalità del linguaggio e della lingua. Ti interesserà sapere che molti studenti sentono nella forma Ne sto mangiando un pezzo,contro l'altra,Sto mangiandone un pezzo, una differenza,dove tale differenza sentita è l'ingressività dell'azione nella prima,e di contro, di progressione nell'altra.Il nesso con il segno fonetico c'entra poco qui. Noi Italiani sappiamo che le due forme si equivalgono,ma è veramente così?Io dico che è così fintanto lo si creda.
Ci siamo talmente abituati,coadiuvati dal supporto inquisitivo di chi sa di saperla lunga,sulla assoluta veridicità di un assunto,passato per cosa inoppugnabile,che balbettiamo se in mancanza di "appropriata terminologia",dovendo come rimettere i nostri peccati al cospetto della cattedra. L'inquadramento entro rigidi parametri è tentativo infruttuoso,lo sappiamo bene se diamo una scorsa al passato. La lingua ,se contenuta e limitata nel suo evolversi -ma son cose che si sanno già da tempo- ,cessa di essere un organismo con un proprio sviluppo operato dai parlanti competenti,come pure da parlanti incompetenti,anzi,maggiormente ai secondi bisogna dar tributo.Pertanto,chi si eleva per muover contro,non fa che rallentare,impigliare questo evolversi. Diamoci una calmata,lo dico in generale, con le arringhe e impariamo a ritirar fuori le frasi ipotetiche e un po' di modestia appresso. Qualcuno dovrà ben indagare se questa avvertita "ingressività" dell'azione,il prima menzionato esempio,sia dovuta ad una percezione indotta da una comparazione di una lingua *ora massicciamente e sistematicamente  introdotta* *a forza* nelle testoline e nel continuum culturale italico,o sia altro di non so che!
 Ma mi fermo qui con le polemiche.
_Inter nos_, gli impianti vanno costruiti - molto utili ai luminari che devono di che' campa'- ,senza tali impianti,smantellati successivamente col senno di poi, l'espandersi di nuovi traguardi d'indagine non procede oltre. Sono,infatti ,i  competenti, le persone  che sanno adoperare i tecnicismi e li divulgano debitamente elencati e spiegati ,gli stessi  che si devono ricredere davanti ai fatti compiuti della lingua. Rimane che indagare,più che correggere. All'insegnante rimane di che mettersi le mani tra i capelli.
Più in là magari torneremo  a parlarne. Per ora ti saluto per avermi fatto notare le tue posizioni in merito.Grazie per le delucidazioni!


----------



## Giorgio Spizzi

Ciao, singolo, e scusami se rispondo con tanto ritardo al tuo post.

Se ho inteso bene, tu dici a Giorgino, tra le altre cose, che la differenza fra _Ne sto mangiando un pezzo e Sto mangiandone un pezzo_, sarebbe dovuta, secondo gli studenti, alla presenza dell'aspettualità ingressiva nella prima rispetto alla presenza dell'aspettualità "progressiva" nella seconda". Mi pare anche che tu stesso condivida questa convinzione.

Ora, non essendo riuscito a intravvedere anche la più minima traccia di "ingressività" nella prima, ti sarei grato se tu volessi chiarirmi il tuo pensiero.

Grazie e cari saluti.

GS


----------

